
Backdooring an AWS account - adamnemecek
https://danielgrzelak.com/backdooring-an-aws-account-da007d36f8f9#.x3vb9hg43
======
killbrad
[https://blogs.aws.amazon.com/security/post/Tx1P6IGLLZ935I4/W...](https://blogs.aws.amazon.com/security/post/Tx1P6IGLLZ935I4/What-
to-Do-If-You-Inadvertently-Expose-an-AWS-Access-Key)

